# Fire rated glass office fronts



## CAR (Mar 27, 2019)

Looking through the Chicago Building Code to see fire rated glass requirements on a 1 hour rated office building corridor. Working on a new office space in a fully sprinklered high rise office building. We would like to have our entries into each office suite to be glass. But I'm not seeing what are the area limitations for a 'Firelite' type storefront in out 1 hour rated corridor. Does anyone know what is the maximum glazed partition area allowed?


----------



## RLGA (Mar 27, 2019)

Sorry, until Chicago catches up with the rest of the country and adopts the IBC, I and probably many others here can't help you. I suggest asking someone who is more familiar with the Chicago Building Code and is in your local area. I tried to find it myself--even using their IBC-to-Chicago BC table--and could not find where a corridor is required to be rated and what the opening requirements are. Good luck!


----------



## cda (Mar 27, 2019)

RLGA said:


> Sorry, until Chicago catches up with the rest of the country and adopts the IBC, I and probably many others here can't help you. I suggest asking someone who is more familiar with the Chicago Building Code and is in your local area. I tried to find it myself--even using their IBC-to-Chicago BC table--and could not find where a corridor is required to be rated and what the opening requirements are. Good luck!






Is there a limit in IBC??


----------



## north star (Mar 27, 2019)

*@ ~ @*

CAR,

Have you looked at \ reviewed Section 15-8-240 - Other enclosures
and Separations, down thru 15-8-270 - Subdividing Partitions ?

Also, see Section 13-76-100 - Construction, (2).

"Ch. 24 - Glass and Glazing", was not available online for me to
search........Would solid windows in partitions be applicable ?

*@ ~ @*


----------



## RLGA (Mar 27, 2019)

cda said:


> Is there a limit in IBC??


Yes, Section 716.3.2.1 limits windows to no more than 25% of the wall area common to the spaces on each side of the wall. The area of a single pane of glass will be limited by the tested size.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 28, 2019)

Using alternate methods and means, there are available full height glass products that are rated for use as full one hour corridors. Very heavy and expensive.


----------



## JPohling (Mar 28, 2019)

I have only done one project recently in Chicago and it was a remodel to a suite.  The existing suite exiting would be considered a deathtrap in any other jurisdiction.  They approved it without question or comment.  strangest thing I have ever seen


----------



## north star (Mar 28, 2019)

*#   ~  #  ~  #*

CAR,

Look in Section 15-8-270.........The language in this Section
is similar to what ***RLGA*** posted from the IBC.

*#  ~  #  ~  #*


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Mar 29, 2019)

CAR said:


> But I'm not seeing what are the area limitations for a 'Firelite' type storefront in out 1 hour rated corridor. Does anyone know what is the maximum glazed partition area allowed?



If you are using Firelite glass and a corresponding fire rated storefront / curtainwall system there should not be any limitation to the size. Those products / systems are UL tested and meet the requirements of fire rated construction. I have enclosed rated exit stairs in a 60 minute rated Firelite curtain wall system before. Keep in mind the Firelite products are not cheap.


----------



## RLGA (Mar 29, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Using alternate methods and means, there are available full height glass products that are rated for use as full one hour corridors. Very heavy and expensive.


It does have to be an alternate method or means that would need approval via Chapter 1. Section 716.3.2.1.1 allows glazing tested per ASTM E119 or UL 263 (the same test standard required for fire-resistance-rated wall assemblies) and are not subject to the area limitations. 

Technically, assemblies tested per NFPA 257 or UL 9 are called _fire-protection-rated glazing _and assemblies tested per ASTM E119 or UL 263 are called _fire-resistance-rated glazing_. The former would be considered openings while the latter would not.


----------



## cda (Mar 29, 2019)

Tim Mailloux said:


> If you are using Firelite glass and a corresponding fire rated storefront / curtainwall system there should not be any limitation to the size. Those products / systems are UL tested and meet the requirements of fire rated construction. I have enclosed rated exit stairs in a 60 minute rated Firelite curtain wall system before. Keep in mind the Firelite products are not cheap.




I was wondering about that and the 25 % rule???


----------



## RLGA (Mar 29, 2019)

cda said:


> I was wondering about that and the 25 % rule???


You have to be careful. None of TGP's Firelite products are acceptable where a fire-_resistance _rating is needed--they are only permitted where a fire-_protection _rating is needed. If you read TGP's product literature, all Firelite products do not comply with the radiant heat barrier requirements of ASTM E119 or UL 263. Thus, Firelite products would be subjected to the 25% wall area limitation provision. To get the radiant heat barrier feature, you will have to select Pilkington's Pyrostop glass product (available through TGP and others) or another manufacturer's similar product (i.e., SaftiFirst's SuperLite II-XL, Glastrosch's FIRESWISS, or CGI's Pyrobel).


----------



## cda (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks
I do not work in the big city anymore, so normally do not see some of these set ups anymore.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 5, 2019)

The Mart furniture showroom in Chicago is a good place to see these installations.


----------

